# Alcazar No. 1 Cigar Review - best maduro for the price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Love this cigar with a cup Decaf. Tea every night before bed

Read the full review here: Alcazar No. 1 Cigar Review - best maduro for the price


----------

